# Löchertextur mit Photoshop erstellen?



## satzzeichen (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte mit Photoshop eine "Löchertextur" erstellen.
Damit ist gemeint das die Textur aussehen soll wie, der Rand einer Ecke Schweizer Käses.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bin nämlich noch richtiger Photoshop Newbie!

MfG euer Satzzeichen!


----------



## Consti (1. Januar 2005)

Naja du erstellst erst mal eine einfarbige Fläche, die nachher am Rand löcher haben soll!
Falls nun die ganze Arbeitsfläche einfarbig ist, vergrösserst du die Arbeitsfläche um naja, jenach Bild, vllt 100 Pixel in jede Richung.
Nun nimmst du das Kreisauswahltool, drückst während der Auswahl SHIFT damit die Auswahl rund wird und nun einfach am Rand ansetzen, auswählen und am Ende per DEL die Fläche löschen!

Könnte dann am Ende so aussehen:


----------



## satzzeichen (1. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich soll die Textur auch in der mitte Löcher haben!Aber das könnte ich ja per anwählen und dann Löschen... nein ich meine die Löcher müssen richtig ähm 3D aussehen!Also wie wenn man in der realität einen Käse betrachtet!Und gemeint ist eine Ecke keine Scheibe Käse!


----------



## Consti (1. Januar 2005)

Achso, naja, ich denke, dann ist das hier die falschec Kategorie.

Sicherlich ist das auch mit PS möglich, jeodch sehr umständlich, da PS für 2D Andwendungen gemacht ist, und nur wenige 3D-Effekte ermöglicht.

Ich würde dir mit deinem Problem zu 3DMax oder Cinema4D raten - das ist ein Programm mit dem du 3D-Gebilde erstellen kannst - und irgendwie bekommst du auch wohl Löcher darein! 

Leider kenne ich mich mit keinem der Programm aus, sodass dir hier jemand anders weiterhelfen sollte

Hoffe, konnte trozdem helfen!


----------



## devilrga (1. Januar 2005)

Hi,
wie schon gesagt wurde geht das mit einem 3d-Programm besser als mit Photoshop. Aber mit Photoshop ist das auch möglich. Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehangen, wenn dir das reicht schreib ich dir ein Tut.

mfg


----------



## satzzeichen (1. Januar 2005)

Es ist wunderbar!Wäre für ein Tutorial sehr dankbar!

Ich arbeite schon mit soeinem 3D Programm.Ich arbeite in einem Team mit das gerade ein Spiel programmiert... unser Problem war das es den Rahmen der Grafikengine sprengen würde wenn wir die Löcher mit dem 3D Programm hineinmeiseln würden!

Darum musste eine Textur her


----------



## devilrga (2. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe gerade ein Videotutorial erstellt nur irgendwie spinnt mein Webspace. Wenn du mir deine E-Mail adresse geben würdest könnte ich es dir schicken.

mfg


----------



## satzzeichen (2. Januar 2005)

Wow ein Videotutorial?Wenn das nichts ist!Schick es an stefanjohne@yahoo.de ! Danke...


----------



## devilrga (2. Januar 2005)

"Sie haben Post"


----------

